# Downloading from Tivo iPad app



## bluefish266 (Dec 27, 2013)

It's absolutely ridiculous that Tivo has not upgraded the iPad app to allow for downloading shows in the background. This has been around for a while now and fairly easy to implement. C'mon Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is an iOS limitation. iOS does not allow apps to download in the background for more then 10 minutes. There is a new API in iOS7 that allows the app to request a longer period of time, but it's not quite clear from the docs how exactly it works or if it would apply to TiVo or not.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

bluefish266 said:


> It's absolutely ridiculous that Tivo has not upgraded the iPad app to allow for downloading shows in the background. This has been around for a while now and fairly easy to implement. C'mon Tivo.


Why did you assume this was an issue with the TiVo app and decide your first post would be a rant based on this incorrect assumption?


----------

